# Welk Resort



## swift (Jun 14, 2006)

I just called the resort to see if they had our unit assigned yet. They said we were in the Gypsy section of Broadway Hill. Does anyone have any info on that?

Thanks


----------



## barndweller (Jun 14, 2006)

I downloaded a map awhile back from www.calresorts.com/welkmap2.html
It shows Gypsy is rooms 237-244 in section 22 near a recreation center.
hope this helps


----------



## Holly (Aug 20, 2006)

*Broadway Hill*

I just called...I'm in unit #210 in Broadway Hill.  She said it was refurbished.  

Anyone know anything about it?

Thanks!


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> I just called...I'm in unit #210 in Broadway Hill.
> 
> Anyone know anything about it?



210 overlooks the 9th hole and a large pond.  It is in the Jubilee section and is elevated, so you look down on the golf course.  I don't know whether it is an upstairs or downstairs unit.


----------



## KforKitty (Aug 21, 2006)

We were in Brigadoon which is the block next to 210.  We were on the ground floor in 201.  Here's the view from the patio.






You can see more photos of our stay, including some inside shots, if you don't mind wading though others here

Kitty


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 21, 2006)

The link is for the Disney Information BB - denied access.


----------



## Holly (Aug 21, 2006)

*That sounds good!*



			
				David said:
			
		

> 210 overlooks the 9th hole and a large pond.  It is in the Jubilee section and is elevated, so you look down on the golf course.  I don't know whether it is an upstairs or downstairs unit.



She told me that it was on the second floor and was renovated.  Looks like a good time...I'll keep it!

Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 21, 2006)

That is one of the absolute best resorts anywhere.  They have refurbished some of the units?  WOW!  I am so excited to go back.   

We have been to Welk twice and loved the older villas much more than the new ones.  Both times, we had spectacular golf course views.  I love the area, the weather, the clubhouse, the pools.  They even have free golf lessons, which we took advantage of.


----------



## David (Aug 21, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> She told me that it was on the second floor and was renovated.



Look at the above photo.  You will have a view from the right of this photo.  We own a unit in the left-hand building in the photo.  Ours is the extreme right-hand end, upper floor.  We love it there.  We were there last week.

The pond has fish and ducks - and lots of golf balls!


----------



## KforKitty (Aug 21, 2006)

itchyfeet said:
			
		

> The link is for the Disney Information BB - denied access.



Sorry, although I know I needed membership to post photographs on the Dibb, I didn't think you needed to be a member to view.  Live and learn.

Kitty


----------



## Holly (Aug 21, 2006)

*I'm excited*

You guys are getting me all pumped up to go!  I was a little concerned because it's gotten a couple of lousy reviews on Tripadvisor lately.  

My two year old should love it though!  Space to run around is what she really likes.


----------



## David (Aug 21, 2006)

> My two year old should love it though!  Space to run around is what she really likes.



She won't be able to run around on the golf course (your side of the pond), but she will on the other side.  Just don't let her chase the ducks!


----------



## Dori (Aug 21, 2006)

We were there in May and were very impressed!  We loved the unit (a second floor Manhattan 2-bedroom) and all the wonderful amenities. We have never seen such beautiful grounds.  The flowers were gorgeous.

 We would return in a flash!

Dori


----------



## JanB (Aug 22, 2006)

Barndweller,  Thanks for the map.  We will be at the Villas the weekend after Thanksgiving.  I'll call before to see if they have assigned our unit.  The map will be handy.


----------



## KforKitty (Aug 22, 2006)

Dori said:
			
		

> We were there in May and were very impressed!  We loved the unit (a second floor Manhattan 2-bedroom) and all the wonderful amenities. We have never seen such beautiful grounds.  The flowers were gorgeous.
> 
> We would return in a flash!
> 
> Dori



We were also there in May and I agree the grounds workers deserve a big pat on the back for the way in which they keep the outside areas immaculate.  The contrast between the lush Welk grounds and the few scrubby bushes of the Worldmark Angels Camp where we went on to, could not have been greater.

Kitty


----------



## SacFitz (Aug 22, 2006)

David said:
			
		

> Look at the above photo.  You will have a view from the right of this photo.  We own a unit in the left-hand building in the photo.  Ours is the extreme right-hand end, upper floor.  We love it there.  We were there last week.
> 
> The pond has fish and ducks - and lots of golf balls!



Can you fish in the pond? Catch and release of course, no cooking anything we catch


----------



## David (Aug 22, 2006)

SacFitz said:
			
		

> Can you fish in the pond? Catch and release of course, no cooking anything we catch



Yes, catch and release.  It is a very popular.  While there are lots of tiddlers, I've seen one caught that must have been 18 inches long.  (I'm not a fisherman, so the length is accurate!)


----------



## brego (Aug 22, 2006)

We will be at the Villas on the Green in November. We tried to get a unit in the original section (2 bedroom) but nothing came through so we just confirmed one of the larger one bedrroms in the Green section. Could someone recommend a building to request. I have heard that some units have been refurbished and I would really love to be in a refurbished unit. A nice view would be great too but the priority for me is a nice unit.

Thank you in advance for the feedback.


----------



## dc928 (May 30, 2007)

Hello KforKitty,

How are you?  I was wondering if you could help me out?  Welk Resorts told me they had an available unit in the Brigadoon building.  I searched TUG and found your feedback that you stayed in the same building and had pictures of the interior but I couldn't access the photo website.  I was wondering if you could send me a few pictures of the interior and exterior.  I've never stayed in the Broadway Hill section before.  I would really appreciate whatever you can do.

Thank you,
Danny


----------

